# Nastiest Hole Pics



## Roboquad

Trying something new. We've seen the bikes but is anyone so addicted to the ride they took pics of the *worst stuck hole*. Ill go first, this one is past your knee in the ruts and came from nowhere. going through a field I felt it bog gassed it hard and was already in 4wd. got through but all bikes behind me were not so lucky. Like quicksand also has my buddies shoe at the bottom left where he stepped off... took 2 3000lb winches to pull out the Mud Pro on 29.5s, put in his bike cause the back tire looks like a doughnut...


----------



## hondarecoveryman

This hole is always bad , took us 4 hours to get both quads out one day LOL


----------



## IBBruin

It's funny how those holes like the one above in the middle of nowhere will surprise ya.

This is me getting pulled out of a pretty nasty spot at Mud Creek. They ended up using two wheelers tied together to get me out.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

HEY !!! He has a hood scoop too!!


----------



## IBBruin

hondarecoveryman said:


> HEY !!! He has a hood scoop too!!


Yup, that's one of the other ones I've done. There's pics somewhere lost in the Polaris thread.


----------



## ThaMule

There is 10" of lift underneath that water!


----------



## trailmaker

Holy smokes! 
I dont think that qualifies as a quad anymore.....its more like really nice farm equipment


----------



## Roboquad

you could tack weld a boat to the a arms and be done with it...:eek2:


----------



## Rack High

I was too embarrased to take pictures but eased into a muck hole about 8' wide. No water, just cement...got on the throttle and got 3/4 of the way across before she sucked down to the skid pans. No rocking, reverse or forward would budge it. Tires would spin like crazy with mud patties flying everywhere. Took 2 Brute 750's in tandem to get me out of that predicament.


----------



## BleednGreen68

Our Team



















Nastiest hole that I have pics of. Frankfort KS mud run. I got first. Kawi swept the podium all 3 times that yr at this race hehe. All from our team Kaw Valley Racing Mudslingers hehe










Nastiest hole my lil 1985 Bayou 185 has gone through haha. 










A big hole we used for our mud rigs. My 1984 Ford Quadravan 4x4 and my bros 96 F150 and a few friends Dodges. Tons of fun!










Not too deep but didnt want to go too deep since it was my ride home. The one crew cab dodge in the above pic went too deep and sucked water and bent a rod that day hehe.


----------



## Roboquad

Jeff Foxworthy would have a field day with these pics....You might be a....LOL keep em coming!


----------



## Big Brute Force

All that grasss makes it look like a scary hole!!


----------



## BleednGreen68

It was swampy. The lil atv stalled so had to use the brute to push it out. On the way drivin it home it started runnin great but I was already almost home so my gf rode with me on the brute. I love ridin that lil bayou. So small and nimble. The suspension could be better hahahaha.


----------



## Big D

Great pictures! I wish I had more pictures of the fun ones I've been through.


----------



## MiMudder




----------



## trailmaker

....looks like you need those new black mamba's....haha jk


----------



## Roboquad

SRA's Rock....


----------



## king05

Here are a few pics of some bad holes or mud. In the first pic, the quad wasnt even a week old from the dealership. In the second pic, it took two quads strapped together to pull my bros bike out of some thick clay mud down by the river at busco


----------



## Big D

That 2nd one looks like it should be entered into next year's MIMB calendar pick.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

That 3rd one is justy NASTY


----------



## brutematt750

This is the worst I have pics of it was my buddy on his 800 outty. he drove past it then reversed to go back to hit i, took over an hour to get out


----------



## swampthing

Nice pics, some pretty serious holes out there and so little time.


----------



## brutematt750

this is so true cant wait for spring to come


----------



## brutematt750

Heres some of the trucks that were out with us that day


----------



## txbf750

My wife is standing in the first pic, she is flat on her back in the 2nd! Then slowly getting up. Not a bad hole but they were on a submerged log.


----------



## Roboquad

Here are a few pics of some bad holes or mud. In the first pic, the quad wasnt even a week old from the dealership. In the second pic, it took two quads strapped together to pull my bros bike out of some thick clay mud down by the river at busco 
Attached Thumbnails     

2 things. first ,if I had a dollar for every time I saw someone pulling a Honda through a hole.......you know the rest:haha: and the last pick...If you see tires floating in a hole your about to hit you better be wearing your swim suit.....:117835:


----------



## txbf750

LOL at pulling Hondas, that's why I got smart and got this one here!


----------



## joemel

Ok so my honda get stuck from.time to time BUT I ALWAYS drive it back to where I need to go I may.get stuck but I dont break down


----------



## txbf750

We still have our hondas too, gotta have a recovery atv for my finicky Brute!


----------



## joemel

Im not sayn that hondas r tha biggest t most powerful by no means I just wana see a lil love for the hondas cuz I aint seening none and havent


----------



## txbf750

Here's ya a couple honda pics, my wife hittin a hole, 99 Foreman S, tough ATV.


----------



## ThaMule

This one is after I came out of a nasty hole! This is long before I started any serious mods! Just had tires and beadlocks at the time!


----------



## king05

Roboquad said:


> Here are a few pics of some bad holes or mud. In the first pic, the quad wasnt even a week old from the dealership. In the second pic, it took two quads strapped together to pull my bros bike out of some thick clay mud down by the river at busco
> Attached Thumbnails
> 
> 2 things. first ,if I had a dollar for every time I saw someone pulling a Honda through a hole.......you know the rest:haha: and the last pick...If you see tires floating in a hole your about to hit you better be wearing your swim suit.....:117835:


 
Yeah, my bro got tired of this honda too. He got tired of always having 3wd and no power in thick mud and it was always cutting off at the wrong time in a deep hole. He sold it and now drives a can am outlander 800r!!


----------



## trailmaker

txbf750 said:


> Here's ya a couple honda pics, my wife hittin a hole, 99 Foreman S, tough ATV.


 


Is that a snorkel or is your quad just excited LOL....


----------



## countryboy61283

nothing like peanut butter and no bottom


----------



## Roboquad

Tha...Dude you look like one of those statues that move... As for Honda I didn't get one cause I didn't want all my tools to get rusty.....The Bruit keeps them busy....


----------



## Big D

He's right....you do 

You know you had a good ride when the only thing you can see are the whites of your eyes and your teeth (if you kept your mouth shut)


----------



## txbf750

trailmaker said:


> Is that a snorkel or is your quad just excited LOL....


 
Was a happy honda! :bigeyes:


----------



## 650Brute

Roboquad said:


> SRA's Rock....


:agreed:


----------



## Thom

All I have is the exit shot. took 20 minutes out of there. Not deep but nothing but sludge below. Not a bad hole for us northern boys


----------



## brutemike

Thom said:


> All I have is the exit shot. took 20 minutes out of there. Not deep but nothing but sludge below. Not a bad hole for us northern boys


 The way that tire is spinning i see a front diff parts getting ordered soon.lol:bigeyes:


----------



## Thom

LOL As she spun I let off. Been down that rode before Perfect timing on the pic though.


----------



## })(TX_Brute)({

This is my sis and step mom in a hole at general sams it has 30in mudlights and the hole was worse before this pic was taken


----------



## chevzr2

i will show you guys some of the serious mud us manitoba canada guys run when i get the pictures off my dead computer, the peat bog that moves for 20 feet around you when you drive on it and the black clay/quicksand crap we ride on!! give me a few days


----------



## chevzr2

more coming when i get them off my other puter, copied these from my facebook page, ones i can't get are bad!


----------



## Big D

That is pretty nasty. 

Go to the "Let's Go Riding" section. At the top is a Sticky for a Northern Meet & Greet we're hoping to have in Manitoba this summer.


----------



## Big D

This isn't my bike, but I am the one who took the picture. This is some of the stuff we tried to get through. I think everyone had to be winched out of this one.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Big D said:


> This isn't my bike, but I am the one who took the picture. This is some of the stuff we tried to get through. I think everyone had to be winched out of this one.


  That stuff looks nasty!!


----------



## islandlife

Big D said:


> This isn't my bike, but I am the one who took the picture. This is some of the stuff we tried to get through. I think everyone had to be winched out of this one.


that looks like the kind of mud we have around here. nasty stuff!


----------



## Big D

I'm one of the few in our group with chest waders so I had the honours of hooking up a few of the winches because I wouldn't lose a boot.....but then the guys had to pull me out. We don't take enough pictures when out there.


----------



## king05

This is what my cuz's tires looked like after going thu the gauntlet at busco beach


----------



## islandlife

Big D said:


> I'm one of the few in our group with chest waders so I had the honours of hooking up a few of the winches because I wouldn't lose a boot.....but then the guys had to pull me out. We don't take enough pictures when out there.


ya i bought some when i bought my machine, must have this time of year


----------



## Swamp Star

Here is the old pasture hole at Rocky Creek. Its doable with water in it but when its been dry you can forget it. Took a Rhino and a Big Bear all they could do to get the old Grizz out.


----------



## Roboquad

a Friend this weekend at the River. warned them bout the holes there. Not the kind you say lets hit that one, more like " think we can get around it?" I had to retouch the picture for his hands,,, he was not happy getting a stuck picture. 27 Zillas under the mud. took 3 bikes and 2 winches to pull him free.


----------



## Brutemankelley

All those mud pics look like a lot of fun. I just got me another Brute to make in to a trail machine. Soon as I get it ready I'll post up some pics. It's already snorked, 29 in. swamp lites, 785 cc and I'm relocating the radiator up on the rack right now. Should be done in a day or 2. My other brute is a drag/ trail machine with NOS. I don't like getting it in the mud because of the NOS componets.


----------



## Roboquad

Bruitman were you part of another sight a while back? N-rock? your name is familiar to me...


----------



## islandlife

i've never seen anyone in a truck or on a bike make it through this hole without getting stuck. its like glue. after a few long extractions and one fried winch, i just get my buddy to park his truck at the edge and wait with his 9500lb winch.


----------



## NMKawierider

islandlife said:


> i've never seen anyone in a truck or on a bike make it through this hole without getting stuck. its like glue. after a few long extractions and one fried winch, i just get my buddy to park his truck at the edge and wait with his 9500lb winch.


Man...now that's some nasty...:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

That IS Nasty!


----------



## Big D

Oh man, I wanna go play in the mud now :yell:


----------



## NMKawierider

Big D said:


> Oh man, I wanna go play in the mud now :yell:


Your new name - "Mud D"...woops...I think your already using that one somewhere...aren't you? :thinking:


----------



## Big D

Yup. That's me  I'm Mud-D on ATVFrontier. I'm also Mud Mum on snowandmud.


----------



## NMKawierider

Big D said:


> Yup. That's me  I'm Mud-D on ATVFrontier. I'm also Mud Mum on snowandmud.


Thought that was you over there..:biggrin:


----------



## brute21

did he have it in 4 wheel


----------



## brutemike

Big D said:


> Oh man, I wanna go play in the mud now :yell:


 Me too but its all frozen here and most likely up there too.


----------



## kawasakibrute

it doesnt look bad in pics but trust me it was BAD

rincon had 28 inch mud lites and warn- broke the rope
rubicon had 26 inch 589s warn 2500 w cable- striped gears
my foreman with 26 inch mud lites-winch button was broke

4 wheelers stayed in the woods 2 days until my freind come with his rhino with a 2000 pound superwinch and another freind with a grizzly 660 and grizzly toasted his belt. It was nothing but peanut butter, it wasnt as bad until the first night the 4 wheelers was out their it rained almost 2 inches


----------



## kawasakibrute

January+mud+water+no fire= Flippin cold:563808:


----------



## bruterider27

Haha 3 bikes stuck at once I know how that feels


----------



## bruteman




----------



## Big D

whadayamean it doesn't look bad in the pictures???


----------



## BleednGreen68

Bet those holes smell haha


----------



## CWILLIAMS29




----------



## map1988

I own a renegade and love it but i believe this video shows the can-am's true weekness GC but i still love it


----------



## Polaris425

Nice video!


----------



## phreebsd

them SxS's crawled right through. that was surprising.


----------



## BleednGreen68

Makes me want a teryx so bad!


----------



## csmith

I love the baby and baby seat in the back at 7:46. I love his parenting style


----------



## CWILLIAMS29

Yup, he has a true family rig!


----------



## greenkitty7

my old rincon with 8 inch lift and 31s on it.








just to give you an idea how deep of a hole i found.


----------



## Polaris425

^ DANG! :bigeyes:


----------



## greenkitty7

i was standing on the back rack in that pic.


----------



## greenkitty7

Incompatible Browser | Facebook
maybe this link works... dried up pond.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360

BUMP! Any new pics!!


----------



## Y2DJ

K a w a s a k i 360 said:


> BUMP! Any new pics!!


 
Here's a couple for ya. My buddy in a hole from a ride we went on yesterday. Mud is one thing. Mud, Snow and Ice? A whole new can of beans.


----------



## Big D

Only in Alberta  Where did you guys ride?


----------



## Y2DJ

Big D said:


> Only in Alberta  Where did you guys ride?


 
Saskatchewan. BAHAHAHAHA

It was on the trails where they do the St Walburg Rally.


----------



## Rozzy

Been there. Saw lots of carnage


----------



## Y2DJ

Rozzy said:


> Been there. Saw lots of carnage


 
Yeah me too. Can't wait till this years rally.


----------



## Polaris425

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y2DJ

Here's one of me. This is the only one the guys could get before their battery died.


----------



## primetime1267

Maan, it looks waaay too cold up there in Canada for me. I think I'll stay down here in the sunny sunshine state.


----------



## Big D

ahhh just wait. You'll see the summer pictures soon enough.....I hope


----------



## Y2DJ

Big D said:


> ahhh just wait. You'll see the summer pictures soon enough.....I hope


I hear ya D. But I am starting to think this winter will never end.


----------



## Roboquad

What Primetime forgot to mention is that our riding season is over in a few months . To HOT!!! Especially on bikes that are prone to overheating . LOL... gotta start night rides soon, just watch where you stop. Gators also like night....


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360

Nice pics Y2DJ, Weather loox painful lol!


----------



## 09_650i

i don't think this winter will ever end either. it's snowing here today again snow was almost gone and now their calling for 15-25 cm by tomorrow morning :nutkick:


----------



## greenkitty7

Roboquad said:


> What Primetime forgot to mention is that our riding season is over in a few months . To HOT!!! Especially on bikes that are prone to overheating . LOL... gotta start night rides soon, just watch where you stop. Gators also like night....


yall wonder why i stay in water? this is the reason.


----------



## Roboquad

I miss snow.nope never mind I don't after seeing those pics.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360

My first timer!! looked dry from a distance, all of a sudden, squirt! sunk in and no way out.. sux not having 4x4 or winch!.. i know what i want for my bd lol.. had to pretty much lift it all the way out, my whole body is sore lol


----------



## Roboquad

Even some tires could have walked you through that. When you change up, it's night and day from stockers. 4wd any you would be playing in that hole all day with no problems.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360

Yep. I hear that, good tires would have avoided all this mess lol, these are more like slicks


----------



## Y2DJ

K a w a s a k i 360 said:


> Yep. I hear that, good tires would have avoided all this mess lol, these are more like slicks


 
Was that mud or Play Doh??????


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360

Wet Playdoe^ lol, and on an incline


----------



## swampthing

I've hit this one a few times too many and it's no longer a walk in the park.


----------



## Polaris425

^ Nice!!! Good to see the XMR doin some Work! :rockn:


----------



## sheepridgerunner

here are a few from sheep ridge in northwest tn


----------



## brutemike

Thats some nasty mud there^^


----------



## greenmachine




----------



## greenmachine

*new 07 brute stock*


----------



## Polaris425

^ NASTY!!!! :rockn:


----------



## Roboquad

Bump..
Hey *Green *where is that in the GROVES? We got to get together for a ride I'm 1 town over..............


----------



## greenmachine

The first pic is out at holowpaw and the second pic is out at grant. I got the itch to go riding just got the 750 all put together with new seals. Really like to make a grant ride since its like 4 miles from my house.


----------



## Big D

You must have just gotten in that hole because you look amazingly clean, considering how sticky it looks (and your beer can is still standing up)


----------



## RedRancher04

this was at a friend of mines land... i actually snapped my left front axle and some how got a dime sized hole in my right rear rim not tire just rim in that hole!


----------



## liftedz71withbass

some nasty stuff there


----------



## Big Brute Force

NICE!!


----------



## bama450

I had fun in this hole at boggs and boulders, alabama. its on my youtube channel

check it out, i hated those executioners..


----------



## LM83




----------



## Jcarp4483

bamarincon88 WOW dude either you were by yourself of have alot of will power. You wore me out watching that video


----------



## 650Brute

Nice pics y'all!


----------



## bama450

Jcarp4483 said:


> bamarincon88 WOW dude either you were by yourself of have alot of will power. You wore me out watching that video


I hate to have to get off and push, i have alot of will power lol, i hated the executioners, i'm ready to try it with the 589s, i just really dont want a heavy mud tire, but the 28 backs don't weigh too much more than the 589s, there was a guy with a rincon waitin to pull me out if i needed it, but I couldn't stand it.


----------



## Roboquad

@Bama... I just watched that video, man I would have pulled wire long ago....looking through this makes me want to ride.


----------



## Roboquad

mods, can we give this thread a 'bump' be great with all the new rides this month?


----------



## NMKawierider

Roboquad said:


> mods, can we give this thread a 'bump' be great with all the new rides this month?


 
I think you just did...lol


OK guys..I know there are lots of new pics out there with all the rides...Let's Post them up!


----------



## brute574

Did a Little Riding Yesterday, Was having so much FUN I forgot to put it in 4x4. Never Changed the Date on my Camera


----------



## Roboquad

yeah was just going to mention the date thing...LOL. also what is the wire for. were you pulling someone else out of the mud bet we can't see them....
Nice pics. ANYONE ELSE...I Know we have more pics here...


----------



## muddaholic 09

sorry wrong pic.. this belongs in the wife section..


----------



## muddaholic 09

this was the first ride on the brute.. i was standing in the rut.. thats just how far the wheelie got me too..


----------



## muddaholic 09

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...p?v=1823985737915&notif_t=video_processedthis 
was a pretty good attempt at not getting stuck cause my front diff was messing up ..


----------



## Col_Sanders

This isnt me, I know better. Its a brand new XMR who's owner tried to cross a dried up pond at Sabine ATV Park.


----------



## wcs61

That must of been a hard one to get out. Imagine the suction with that mud.


----------



## NMKawierider

Got my vote....wow..


----------



## Polaris425

Col_Sanders said:


> This isnt me, I know better. Its a brand new XMR who's owner tried to cross a dried up pond at Sabine ATV Park.


:bigeyes: :bigeyes: :bigeyes:


----------



## Col_Sanders

They tried for a couple hours with a Jeep and an 8000lb winch but ended up getting it out with a big tractor. I dont know why people try to drive through that.


----------



## Big D

You mean you don't?


----------



## Col_Sanders

Do I try to cross a dried up pond with dark gray pudding like mud? No. I have enough sense to know that it isnt a good idea.


----------



## brute574

Roboquad said:


> yeah was just going to mention the date thing...LOL. also what is the wire for. were you pulling someone else out of the mud bet we can't see them....
> Nice pics. ANYONE ELSE...I Know we have more pics here...


Will be trying it again this weekend with 4x4, taking the Canam out to test it too


----------



## Big D

Col_Sanders said:


> Do I try to cross a dried up pond with dark gray pudding like mud? No. I have enough sense to know that it isnt a good idea.



Too bad. could make for some great story telling


----------



## Roboquad

Col Sanders....has my vote for WORST hole. Needs a crane to lift it out. hope there was a beer involved in that idea....IE. hold this/ watch me now...


----------



## Roboquad

I would try it with my old snowmobile doing about 50.....skip....skip...ship....
I have a friend with a Banchee with mud/paddle tires in the back, he does crazy Shat like that. my friends with big bikes used to laugh at him till they could no longer follow him....like watching discovery channel when the lizard runs across water...


----------



## NMKawierider

Roboquad said:


> I would try it with my old snowmobile doing about 50.....skip....skip...ship....
> I have a friend with a Banchee with mud/paddle tires in the back, he does crazy Shat like that. my friends with big bikes used to laugh at him till they could no longer follow him....like watching discovery channel when the lizard runs across water...


One of those guys that can skip across lakes..that's crazy..but fun to watch.


----------



## Roboquad

That is Tim. only he will run it across that Cow Patty style muck that eats quads...wish I had pics or video of it. you can't stop laughing. then it hits you that _*you can't*_ follow him... 2 strokes aren't done yet..


----------



## speedman

Roboquad; 2 strokes aren't done yet..[/QUOTE said:


> Whats he have a banshee? Man I had 2 banshees doing over 100mph don't got my vid it was on my old phone but man does things are wicked fast and the power band is incredible!!


----------



## SuperATV

Thats crazy! Good thing he did not get outta control and smoke the crowd.


----------



## bama450

i've seen these a lil while ago, its crazy


----------



## Roboquad

*yeah* his Banchee will throw a 30 ft. roost. 100mph is a definite...< Don't ride behind the boy! >. Hey - didn't one of the guys that won mud Nationals a few years back have a 2wd on ski's? Maby 2007 ish.


----------



## chevzr2

i used to skipmy banshee too, i miss it but she almost killed me, sold it a week later and got a brute!


----------



## brutemike

Roboquad said:


> *yeah* his Banchee will throw a 30 ft. roost. 100mph is a definite...< Don't ride behind the boy! >. Hey - didn't one of the guys that won mud Nationals a few years back have a 2wd on ski's? Maby 2007 ish.


 It was in dirt wheels mag i think it was a z400 on nos,skies and sand tires in the rear.


----------



## Roboquad

brutemike said:


> It was in dirt wheels mag i think it was a z400 on nos,skies and sand tires in the rear.


I remember it because all my Brute Force buddies were really pizzed that they were out run in the pit by a 2wd. had a few at that mud Nationals...


----------



## Steve8511

Here is one of my many stuck's:haha:. 

It got my 4 wheel drive dually stuck trying to pull it out....it was all pretty sloppy, a Polaris Ranger tried to jerk me out and didn't even make the mud ripple. The good old high left jack and a few hours saved the day.


----------



## Big D

So what was going through you mind going in? "Ah this is nothing" or " holy.... I'm in trouble"


----------



## Roboquad

it looked like a good idea ......till the front end went down .....then it was prob. abandon ship!


----------



## NMKawierider

I've never seen a handy-man set-up like that...cool!


----------



## Roboquad

I just noticed someone tried that hole B4 you,,,to the right of the bike there is a tire mark..... looks like it fooled more than one person into believing they could tame it....


----------



## Steve8511

I was doing fine until I had to back up! Its a small creek and there was a downed tree about 30 ft to the left and I couldn't turn around... I've since cut the tree out and have been through it many times:saevilw:
I've been through it when there was 4 feet of water running from floods too, water is much easier than mud.


----------



## Roboquad

yeah when we ride our local river, when it's getting starting to get stuck, if you turn in top the deeper water it will pull free. sounds the opposite of what common sense would tell you- but works every time.:drive:


----------



## Roboquad

bumpitty..bump..anyone else?


----------



## madppcs

Before... 










After...



















Those are 32" terminators and a 5" lift under there somewhere. Glad I didnt actually decide to hit the hole straight on.


----------



## Big D

You poor guys with the big lifts & tires. You're always stuck being the first to attempt those.


----------



## Roboquad

Always the simple little holes that take all day to get out of. the first one posted here took two winches and snatch blocks an hour to get out of. Looked like nothing.


----------



## jctgumby

Big D said:


> You poor guys with the big lifts & tires. You're always stuck being the first to attempt those.


 
Not always. I have jumped in first on many occasions, lol


----------



## filthyredneck

Sorry pics aren't the greatest since they were takin on my phone, heres some from last nights ride with TexasDAD






ME STUCK...getting ready to be pulled out






TexasDAD washing my bike for me....thanks buddy 






TexasDAD cleaning his

Don't ask about the carwash pics lol...i was bored. Had a great time, wish i'd thought to take more pics.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Lol nice!


----------



## mmelton005

First pic was my 08 brute with 26" terra cross tires. I was high centered and ended up going out forward. took about an hour to get it out. Water was ALMOST to the air box. That was my first trip out on a atv ever. 

Second pic a friend's 900xp rzr. that hole is over waist deep on a 6ft guy. took about 3 hours getting him out with a winch and snatch block


----------



## Polaris425

Time for snorks on that brute!


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Polaris425 said:


> Time for snorks on that brute!


And tires if he keeps playin in those kinda holes


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Shrek

filthyredneck said:


> Sorry pics aren't the greatest since they were takin on my phone, heres some from last nights ride with TexasDAD
> View attachment 8594
> ME STUCK...getting ready to be pulled out
> View attachment 8595
> TexasDAD washing my bike for me....thanks buddy
> View attachment 8596
> TexasDAD cleaning his
> 
> Don't ask about the carwash pics lol...i was bored. Had a great time, wish i'd thought to take more pics.
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


Lol! I knew those photos would surface soon enough! Dang I look good washin those brutes!!

Lookin forward to NewYears ride




Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

^Lol....yup, you know it.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastexasmudder

The last time I went to river run. It didnt look that bad but I had to work it pretty hatd


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Litenyaup

CWILLIAMS29 said:


> YouTube - Highlifter Offroad Park 1/8/11 Vid #4


That looked like a very fun ride!!!


----------



## Shrek

filthyredneck said:


> Sorry pics aren't the greatest since they were takin on my phone, heres some from last nights ride with TexasDAD
> View attachment 8594
> ME STUCK...getting ready to be pulled out
> View attachment 8595
> TexasDAD washing my bike for me....thanks buddy
> View attachment 8596
> TexasDAD cleaning his
> 
> Don't ask about the carwash pics lol...i was bored. Had a great time, wish i'd thought to take more pics.
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


This is a video of me going thru the whole I towed Filthy out of from his 1st pic. 

I apologize but my dad says "dumb***" once. So be warned. 









Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

:saevilw:Bwahahaha....your welcome buddy. Love my 31s, figured that hole wasn't deep enough so I dug it out to make it more fun.


----------



## Polaris425

NICE! haha.. "Wait till your momma see's this!" 

Nice sticker placement as well :bigok:


----------



## green750

Here's mine when it was on 27"


----------



## Litenyaup

TexasDAD said:


> This is a video of me going thru the whole I towed Filthy out of from his 1st pic.
> 
> I apologize but my dad says "dumb***" once. So be warned.
> 
> TexasDAD Playing in rut on Brute 750 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


That looks like a fun hole!!!


----------



## Shrek

Litenyaup said:


> That looks like a fun hole!!!


I just wish it was 3 times the length, but there is some hidden ruts that are dug out all thru it  

I didn't make it 6 feet into it with my 27" swamplites!!!

I HEART MY OUTLAWS




Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE

This was pretty much quick sand. Had a rock get stuck between my caliper and rim and bust a whole through it. Thats my buddy pulling me out with his pickup because the other two wheelers with winches wouldn't move me.


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE

think it loaded this time


----------



## rmax

*ccc 7/6/12*

no bottom


----------



## Polaris425

Nice! No one has posted here in a while


----------



## Shrek

Let's just say this whole is a lot worse after the fact!!! This is Easttexasmudder's rzr enjoying his ride lol please notice in the second picture that looking at the suspension there's a lot of tire under the mud...


----------



## rmax

Polaris425 said:


> Nice! No one has posted here in a while


thats what i got into trying to avoid a bad hole, we did not get some of the worst pics ,as we were all trying to get it out, these are taken before trying to pull it out backwards, it really went deep then


----------



## CTBruterider

My buddy Kevin on his Polaris 500 up in NH last weekend...


----------



## Big D

Nasty 
but nice at the same time


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Shrek said:


> Let's just say this whole is a lot worse after the fact!!! This is Easttexasmudder's rzr enjoying his ride lol please notice in the second picture that looking at the suspension there's a lot of tire under the mud...


Yea those 30's were definetly under the mud. Some thick creek bottom at that.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Ole Nasty

Hastings









Mud Muckers, broke my hitch off getting pulled out.


----------



## Big D

Ya gotta love it when all the mud makes the wheels look solid


----------



## mini bogger

Shrek said:


> Let's just say this whole is a lot worse after the fact!!! This is Easttexasmudder's rzr enjoying his ride lol please notice in the second picture that looking at the suspension there's a lot of tire under the mud...


I know exactly where that's at! my friend josh got his brute stuck right there. Sabine atv park off of that creek by the river. that's some nasty stuff



"The ride says it all"


----------



## filthyredneck

^haha...just noticed my gade in the second pic, We were using it as an anchor for the big rzr so that he could winch out EastTxMudder  ...ended up requiring 2 winches, I was beginning to wonder if we were gonna get it out.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## screwgreen

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mini bogger

filthyredneck said:


> ^haha...just noticed my gade in the second pic, We were using it as an anchor for the big rzr so that he could winch out EastTxMudder  ...ended up requiring 2 winches, I was beginning to wonder if we were gonna get it out.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


was that the weekend of party at the sandbar?



"The ride says it all"


----------



## adam6604

friend almost lost his XMR in the 'skeg today, shoulda got a picture ofthat. nothing better then seeing a bike barried past its seat in muskeg! not to mention the hour of trying to get it out.. lol


----------



## Shrek

filthyredneck said:


> ^haha...just noticed my gade in the second pic, We were using it as an anchor for the big rzr so that he could winch out EastTxMudder  ...ended up requiring 2 winches, I was beginning to wonder if we were gonna get it out.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Yep it took your gade anchoring Thomas' rzr w/3k winch and my 4k winch pulling together to get that thing out.. Good times


----------



## Shrek

mini bogger said:


> I know exactly where that's at! my friend josh got his brute stuck right there. Sabine atv park off of that creek by the river. that's some nasty stuff
> 
> 
> 
> "The ride says it all"


You are correct!!!!


----------



## walker

i dont know this person but they were in a bind








a certain moderators wife not sdaying any names but the t shirt says it all


----------



## filthyredneck

^ bwahaha.....i want to know wtf we were staring at. At first I couldn't believe she got stuck there so easily, but after watching the white honda get hung up I realized that hole was hopeless.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker

yall are just staring off into outter space .. wierdo's ... lol .. i've never been stuck just unable to move forward or backwards.. kapow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Col_Sanders

Notice the sticker on my ice chest LOL There was another log across the hole about 15' in front of me. We watched 3 other big SxS get stuck in it after it after we warned them.



















Another hole I slid in sideways and sunk to the skids instantly. No bottom at all.










Aftermath


----------



## Polaris425

Nasty!


----------



## mcpyro3

60+ in tractor tires were going through this earlier lol broke a buddys 4k lb winch rope and another buddys 4500 lb winch wouldn't even budge me had to get the skidder out there and it still didn't wanna come out at 1st 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## mikenick937

My bud on his Prairie 360 and me. Bottomed out. Got halfway through and I felt the whole bike sink. Jumped off and I sank up to my knees and was still sinkin until couple other friends grabbed me and drug me out!! haha...took my winch and another winch to pull me out. Water pic, got in some silt in the creek 3rd day I owned the Brute and she got buried.. Need bigger tires.


----------



## mikenick937

Some random summer Saturday beer drinkin lets see how far up the creek we can get pics.


----------



## mikenick937

Sunk


----------



## Polaris425

picture 5, second post, is everyone stuck all at once? lol ouch!


----------



## mikenick937

Polaris425 said:


> picture 5, second post, is everyone stuck all at once? lol ouch!


Yep. Nothin but silt and sand in that area there. Had to winch each other out after we got one guy out. My buddies dad got that 3 wheeler for $100 bucks and was out relivin his youth with us. lol


----------



## Polaris425

lol nice!


----------



## Lonewolfe

Great pics!


----------



## james83

here is one in the middle of the Kansas river was pretty bad my 4 wheeler had 27s and a 2 in lift then


----------



## kirkland

Awesome.. Geeze I need to ride mine


----------



## Big D

Great pictures guys!


----------



## Nasty-Nate

Hell I'd rather be stuck in the mud then stuck at work LOL


----------



## Polaris425

Amen!


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## flowhandy




----------



## Nasty-Nate

That's bad!!


----------



## Big D

There's a quad under there???


----------



## flowhandy

It took a F-250 diesel to pull me out. At one time had 3 wheelers tied to it and wouldn't move it. The hole is actually a 50+ year old spring fed pond that had somewhat dried up out on my buddies place. We'd been playing father to the right of this pic for some time and I decided closer to the middle couldn't be that bad. Lol


----------



## Ole Nasty

That's the worst I've seen yet!


----------



## mikenick937

flowhandy said:


> View attachment 13457


WOW!!!:34:


----------



## Lonewolfe

Could have used one of these!!


----------



## Nasty-Nate

Lonewolfe said:


> Could have used one of these!!


Could you imagine people's faces if that came to pull you out !


----------



## mikenick937

lol..


----------



## eagleeye76

Did anything brake from being pulled out of that muck? Wow is that bad...


----------



## mudking1199

lol it don't look that bad but 3in of lift on 31 ol and 20in of gc


----------



## flowhandy

eagleeye76 said:


> Did anything brake from being pulled out of that muck? Wow is that bad...


I pulled one of the safety chain eyes out and stretched the other and the bar that protects my muffler I pulled off. I hooked the chain to them and they didn't hold. I ended up digging down to the receiver hitch ( that's what I'm doing in the pic ) and hooking to it to be pulled out.


----------



## Johnnypantz

Ranger with 6" lift and 34" terms. Found a stump in the middle of the pit that no one knew was there. Our ranger crew failed to move it, so we brought in the big dogs


----------



## Josh82

^^^You definitely brought the big dogs


----------



## kirkland

Yea! That durtymax is huge!!


----------



## mikenick937

That truck is sweet!!


----------



## Ole Nasty

Johnnypantz said:


> Ranger with 6" lift and 34" terms. Found a stump in the middle of the pit that no one knew was there. Our ranger crew failed to move it, so we brought in the big dogs


Is that Soggy Bottom Mudpit in McClenny?


----------



## Big D

I wouldn't want to be standing behind that thing when he gives it!!


----------



## Polaris425

Big D said:


> I wouldn't want to be standing behind that thing when he gives it!!


Or would you...................... :bigeyes:


----------



## Big D

Okay, you got me there :lol:


----------



## brute69

This is my worst this weekend in my truck it don't look that bad but it took 3 1/2 hours to get it out broke three snatch ropes a couple of chains and my front CV axle those 35 dig monster holes


----------



## Polaris425

Time for a winch!


----------



## brute69

No next time I want take it unless needed I learned a lesson on this one that's why I bought a brute. Ride it not your only truck I have had to buy a new starter a new cv axel and drain the front and rear to get the water out I still got to get a new Pinion seal its leaking pretty good I wish we would of had a good whench the only one we had was a warn 3000 lb and all it would do was tighten the chain it was a interesting afternoon the brute walked all around there truck no problem


----------



## Johnnypantz

Ole Nasty said:


> Is that Soggy Bottom Mudpit in McClenny?


No, that's at Slopoke in Eastman GA


----------



## Tweek

Went riding at tower trax and the dust was really bad, couldn't see and slipped off in a crater.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Col_Sanders

Ouch. That could have ended badly.


----------



## Tweek

Yeah luckily I'm just alittle bruised up and the bike scratched up. Almost two hours to get it out, wasnt fun to say the least.


----------



## T.J.

looks like the hole on back the blue trail. they need some rain bad out at tower trax!

here's one from the cooling pond with me in the deep end:


----------



## Tweek

Yep that was one of the last big holes on the blue trail. The cooling pond in that pic usually has a hard bottom on the other side, was soft as hell this time. Side your on is bottomless, knee deep silt it's crazy.


----------



## T.J.

yeah, it started floating and we just decided to go with it! lol 
My next thing it to get this thing to float less somehow....

Here is a video from the 570 crossing the pond. Too many beers before hand no doubt.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kABjDXemjy8


----------



## wideawakejake

dad....yeah.....you should drive over there... ........ok son.


----------



## Big D

So, are the flags there in case you get buried in a really deep hole?


----------



## team_mudnut

Couple of stuck pictures from some lake bottom ridding[/[URL=http://s1060.photobucket.com/user/olhillbilly1/media/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_2014-01-16-19-15-542_zpsc0d374b6.jpg.html]


----------



## Oilfield1

A little stuck.....a F250 couldn't pull it out so we broke out the heavy equipment....lol


----------



## Oopsdiditagain

Just a couple shots from the last two rides.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bama450

ranger is at Boggs & Boulders, Brute is at Canal Rd


----------



## Ole Nasty




----------



## Polaris425

Nice pics guys!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------

